# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Si el PHN no se hace en esta legislatura, la desalación puede ser una alternativa para los regantes según SCRATS

## NoRegistrado

> El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, ha afirmado este lunes que el tema de la desalación "no hay que demonizarlo", ya que para los regantes, ha reconocido, "puede dar una salida en el futuro, habida cuenta que lamentablemente veo que el PHN no se hace y me temo que no se hará en esta legislatura".
> 
> Claver ha hecho estas declaraciones momentos antes de la reunión del Consejo del Agua de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura para informar sobre el Esquema de Temas Importantes (ETI) de la Cuenca del Segura, presidido por el presidente de la CHS, Miguel Ángel Ródenas.
> 
> Al hilo, Ródenas ha destacado que la sequía "ha hecho mella" y la falta de agua "es muy acuciante", por lo que la situación actual en el Tajo es "muy preocupante".
> 
> Por ello, advierte que se ha puesto más el foco en el aspecto de la desalación, "para ver cómo se puede integrar en el sistema a pesar del alto costo que tienen las aguas desalinizadas".
> 
> Así, ha subrayado que se ha empezado a trabajar sobre el Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca, con la perspectiva de que esté concluido antes de final de año, según ha comentado Ródenas.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ampaign=Murcia

A regañadientes, y tragándose con patatas sus propias barbaridades y mentiras soltadas en contra de la desalación nada más que por motivos electorales, Claver, el máximo exponente de la defensa del Desvío que mata el Tajo y de todas las cuencas del mundo mundial, acepta el único camino que le queda.

Si éste lo dice así, la realidad es aún "más real" de lo que veníamos diciendo.

En fin, que se dejen de tonterías y que trabajen en ese sentido. En Madrid y otras regiones, estamos limitados en consumo y no tenemos la posibilidad infinita del mar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Si curiosa y sorprendente es esa noticia, la que viene a continuación de la misma fuente no lo es menos (espacialmente lo que dice en el párrafo cuarto):
http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...s-agua-regadio

----------


## NoRegistrado

El artículo, dice bastantes cosas que no sorprenden ya, yo llevo diciendo bastante tiempo que esos dicen una cosa en Murcia y otra en CLM, y en Madrid ni saben ni contestan.
Son...políticos...

 En definitiva, de una forma o de otra, a ver si se dan cuenta de que la solución no la tienen mirando al interior y rogar que les construyan infraestructuras inasumibles desde el punto de vista económico y ambiental, sino que la tienen mirando al mar. Poco a poco, paso a paso.

Lo gracioso es que dentro de poco, al paso que van, se empezarán a poner banderitas y a darse golpes de pecho por las desaladoras tanto unos como otros. Y la gente los aplaudirá, cuando lo que de debería hacer es tirarlos a patadas por el Cabo de Palos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Lo gracioso es que dentro de poco, al paso que van, se empezarán a poner banderitas y a darse golpes de pecho por las desaladoras tanto unos como otros. Y la gente los aplaudirá, cuando lo que de debería hacer es tirarlos a patadas por el Cabo de Palos.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


No, por favor. En esa zona preciosa ¿primero un hotel sin licencias y ahora un vertedero? Nooooo...

----------


## NoRegistrado

El "todo vale" ha sido religión.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

